# Pomegranate Juice Reduces Damage to Tissues, Inflammation and Infections



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Pomegranate Juice Reduces Damage to Tissues, Inflammation and Infections, Study Suggests ScienceDaily – Studies in recent years have claimed multiple health benefits of pomegranate juice, including that it is a good source of antioxidants and lowers both cholesterol and blood pressure, especially in diabetic and hypertensive patients. A preliminary study now suggests that it can [...]

*Read More...*


----------

